# North East Monthly meet



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

That time again Wednesday the 12th May North east monthly meet 07:30 pm at the Wind Mill pub on the A19 so who will be there this month


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We may be available :roll:


----------



## TRIMART (Mar 15, 2010)

hi
i am a new member can i just turn up at the next meet


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

TRIMART said:


> hi
> i am a new member can i just turn up at the next meet


Yes good to meet new people


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TRIMART said:


> hi
> i am a new member can i just turn up at the next meet


No problem it will be nice to see a new face


----------



## philipcrolfe (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry we will not be there. Any news on the 'Grease movie' drive in at Harewood house in Sept? Philip & Sue


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Can.t make this one either.


----------



## scottydog (Jul 24, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> We may be available :roll:


Should be available too :wink:

I owe you two a drink for your help with the trains too!


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

If nothing crops up (like last month) i will defo' come down and bring along with our project TT.

Hope to meet up with all then.

Thanks
Glenn


----------



## scottydog (Jul 24, 2009)

Revolution said:


> If nothing crops up (like last month) i will defo' come down and bring along with our project TT.
> 
> Hope to meet up with all then.
> 
> ...


Would be good to see you fella, after last month I was starting to doubt you were real?!? - ha ha! :wink:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Fingers crossed, i'll make it.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

ha ha i'm defo real but yes, sorry about last month

I ended up going to a trade show in the far east and got stuck in the volcanic ash on the way back!!

Found some great TT parts that we will be bring over in the future.

Cheers 
Glenn


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not long now


----------



## steve1988 (Jan 3, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Not long now


do you have a post code for the pub, might sneak away from the missus for a ride over :lol:


----------



## scottydog (Jul 24, 2009)

steve1988 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Not long now
> ...


Hi, think its TS27 3HN

Thats what google says anyway!

Glen, you're offically let off - ha ha! :wink: 
Lets hope these new parts you've come across are reet tasty 

Look forward to seeing you all tomorow - I really need the break after this week!!


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

Was nice to meet up with everyone last night, good crack and hope to meet more of you in the coming months.

Enjoyed the frozen chicken story!! 

Glenn


----------

